# Remote Keyless Entry (REK) Keys And Reprograming Procedure



## brent2888 (May 14, 2009)

Ok so here is the shake down on your GTO Remote Keyless Entry system. 

Our Keys (Fat black things) come in three separate pieces when they are ordered. The Key itself, The Transmitter, and the screws to hold them together. They are *"Sealed for Life."* from the factory and the battery "should" last for 5-10 years. (yeah right!)

I just had them all ordered from the Local GM dealer in Ames, Iowa. The Total Price I paid for the Key, remote, and screws was $192. Not exactly cheap, however there are some short cuts you can do to save some money. Each Part can be ordered separately of the others. To have the key portion made by GM and shipped to the dealership cost me $102. The Transmitter (the black part with the buttons) the local dealer had on hand (wasn't even a pontiac dealer) and it cost $78 brand new ready to go. The 2 screws to hold the [email protected]*#&$% together cost $12 and only come in packs of 10 screws. 

If you are getting poor range out of your remote Do NOT GO BUY A NEW ONE YET. The parts manager informed me that the cars can come out of sync with the frequency from the transmitter. To sync them again you can hold the Lock and Unlock button down together for 15-20 seconds and the security lights inside will flash in a different order when the key has been synchronized. So I gave it a try with my old remote and it worked to a degree, the lights flashed and the remote works a little better (however I did it in a parking garage and when I drove it outside I had lost the range again) So sync it up outside of your garage and maybe a distance away from your car for best results. 

If your remote does not work better after this there are two things u can do. Buy a new transmitter for $78 or break your old one open (as it's "Sealed for Life") and just replace the battery. However the ones I have seen where people have replaced them at home don't go back together well and end up being taped up.

Now if you have purchased a new Transmitter you can save yourself $85 by programming it yourself. The parts manager tried scaring me into having them do it by handing me a sheet with the frequency of my transmitter on it and told me I had to use a Tech II on it. *THIS IS A LIE!* The Remote can be programed at home by anyone by following a simple routine, it takes 30 mins to complete. Hence them charging you one shop hour ($85) to do it.

*The Procedure to Program a transmitter to a GTO is as Follows...*
Put the key with the new transmitter in the ignition, and turn the key to the on position, without starting the car. Wait ten minutes with the key in the on position and the horn will honk 1 time. After the horn sounds you have 5 minutes to turn the key off and immediately back on to the on position. (without starting the car) With the key in the on position for a second time wait another ten minutes, after which the horn will honk 2 times. Again you have 5 minutes to turn the key off and immediately back to the on position. With the car in the on position for a third time wait another 10 minutes, after which the horn will honk 3 times. After this you can try to start the car. If the car starts then the program is complete. If not try again. (*Problem:* the car has a security system on it and if the door is unlocked Manually by a key without the proper transmitter programed to the car the car will not start. So I would unlock the door with a good remote then try to reprogram a new remote.)

If you have any questions hit me up and I'll Answer them as I have the print out from Dealernet (the parts manager gave it to me) and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## brent2888 (May 14, 2009)

The keys can also be programed directly to the car using Tech II. It only takes ten minutes to do.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not trying to belittle your findings, it's good info but most of us are aware of this info. (At least, I am) It might even be a sticky somewhere on the site.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think this is a sticky already but either way glad you were able to figure it out.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check the top of the page, sticky been up for a long time.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

The prices you were charged are much higher than I paid two months ago. I ordered the key and transmitter from my local Chevy dealer. The transmitter was about $60 and the key was about $25 (uncut). The dealer wasn't aware that I also needed to order screws when they placed the order, so the had them overnighted at no cost to me for the screws or the shipping. 
They also programmed it for me at no cost since I purchased it through them. I had to have a local locksmith cut the key for me since the dealership didn't have the proper equipment to cut this type of key. I forget what I paid for that, but I think it was around $30.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's the cost as of today at GMPartsDirect:


> 92123129-TRANSMITTER-$36.40
> 94860087-KEY- $15.42
> S&H- $16.19
> Non-NC Residents Total: $68.01


I already have the screws being a computer tech. And they cost much less than $12 per 10. More like $3.20 per 100 through Fastenal! They're the same ones I use on laptop hard drives. The locksmith I use will cut it for $25. I'll progam it myself but anyone can do that.


----------



## sazaisan (Oct 3, 2009)

I am new to this site (I only came here because I was looking for keyless entry programming instructions). I would like to thank Brent2888 for putting the instructions here for people like me who do NOT already know these things (HP11). I used his procedure and it worked perfectly. Thanks Brent.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

sazaisan said:


> I would like to thank Brent2888 for putting the instructions here for people like me who do NOT already know these things (HP11).


sazaisan, that was your first post here. Let's not have you and I get off on the wrong foot. You 'swung and missed' at the meaing of my statement. Albeit I should have said anyone can do it *with the instructions*. What I meant was rather than having to pay the dealer to do it for you. That plus the fact that the instructions were already here long before brent2888 posted them.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to post the info Brent.


----------



## Josh_F (Aug 18, 2011)

Does it have to be a "new" key? I tried it with one that was already used on another car and it didn't work


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Has to be a new key. They can be programmed only once.

Larry


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> They can be programmed only once.


You sure about that?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> You sure about that?


Not absolutely positive, but I have tried to reprogram two used fobs. One, I replaced the battery
and it still would not program. I asked the the dealer if they could do it with their TechII and was
told that they could not. Also, searched the GTO sites and have not found anyone who has 
successfully reprogrammmed a used fob.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Does that mean that the used ones that I see occaisionally for sale on eBay, etc. are useless?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

HP11 said:


> Does that mean that the used ones that I see occaisionally for sale on eBay, etc. are useless?


As far as all the info I can find, yes, they are useless.

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is some info on the subject:

LS1GTO.com Forums - View Single Post - GTO key with fob

Larry


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> You sure about that?


Typically keys have a "default" security algorithm and once they are learned to a car specific security algorithm they can't be used on other cars (as a car can only talk to default keys and it's own keys).

That may not always be true, but it usually is.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I wonder how that memory doesn't stay volatile and get lost with a dead battery...


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> I wonder how that memory doesn't stay volatile and get lost with a dead battery...


Usually it writes to the EEPROM.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> I wonder how that memory doesn't stay volatile and get lost with a dead battery...


Is the memory lost when the battery dies?

Larry


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought keys had to be reprogrammed/synched to the car again once the battery in the fob dies. There's a sticky somewhere on here how to reprogram it. I don't think there's any instructions on cracking the fob open though to get at the battery. Probably a big hammer. :lol:


----------



## Ibanezandy (Feb 8, 2016)

I've don't the 10x10x10 and the horn honks but the fob will not program. Does anybody know if I may be doing it wrong or something?


----------

